# Vegetable peelers



## valgard (Feb 4, 2017)

So, I was just peeling some potatoes and noticed my peeler is starting to get dull. My approach for the last 3 years has been to get the $5 IKEA peeler that will last me about a year of home use before I replace it. I was just wondering if it's worth investing some more money in a better peeler that will last me a long time, my reasons are that I don't like the feeling of throwing things plus I may not have the option of replacing the peeler every year in the future.
So, what peelers do you use? Which ones are worth spending more in?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 4, 2017)

I've sworn off all peelers out of misguided machismo, and peel everything either on the board with chef or nakiri, or inhand with a ko-deba/ajikiri. And I might even get good at it.


----------



## valgard (Feb 4, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> I've sworn off all peelers out of misguided machismo, and peel everything either on the board with chef or nakiri, or inhand with a ko-deba/ajikiri. And I might even get good at it.


 Funny, I did so for several years albeit with relatively dull knives and never got even close to how fast I can do it with a peeler, thinner layer removed with this method but time consuming by comparison. Besides, my wife would kill me if I say I'm gonna ban peelers :curse:.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got the Y peeler with a JKI purchase last year, love it. I think the standard ~$10 stainless steel Y peelers are pretty decent


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2017)

Kuhn Rikon Y peeler?


----------



## zetieum (Feb 4, 2017)

I use a peeler from Rösle. I bought it because they were making a left-hander version. But one great thing, is that you can change the blade: which mean you can sharpen it. That is exactly what I do when I fell the need. They sell all type of peeler with removable blade. they also have Y shaped ones.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe this thread gives some of the knifemakers ideas ... sharpenable (how about making the blade and counterpiece two parts joined with tiny bolts - or is hardened steel really NOT tappable? Clamp the blade, maybe? Have a slit in the handle that can safely hold the blade when sharpening?), D2 or AS (tempered to the low 60s), octagon handle, that might even find customers ...


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 4, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Maybe this thread gives some of the knifemakers ideas ... sharpenable (how about making the blade and counterpiece two parts joined with tiny bolts - or is hardened steel really NOT tappable? Clamp the blade, maybe? Have a slit in the handle that can safely hold the blade when sharpening?), D2 or AS (tempered to the low 60s), octagon handle, that might even find customers ...



You want full stainless for vegetable peeler who will not usually get the same cleaning treatment as your high end custom knife, I have been using oxxo wide y grip peelers for about 10years now and sharpening with sand paper when needed , can't beat the value of $10 .


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2017)

also used a rosle y peeler for a while, nice and hefty.

i had one very similar to the one offered by jki, it was great at first and then dulled really fast. also the curved shape is not always useful.

my latest one has been killer, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UT69MY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 even has a coated carbon blade


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd say go cheaper. Silly as it may sound but I find the cheaper ones are somehow best. Here you can buy a Swiss one with a carbon blade (Zena Swiss Rex, looks just like the one panda linked) for just 3 euros. It blows everything out of the water (including 10 euro fancypants Oxo peelers; that one just sits in the drawer unused). It's light and looks flimsy but somehow it just works.
Sure you can't sharpen them, but they work well for quite a while, as long as you don't dump them in water or dishwashers.


----------



## Matus (Feb 4, 2017)

The 'Y' (or 'T') one from JKI rocks. I just wish they would also have a straight one.


----------



## valgard (Feb 4, 2017)

I forgot to say I only like the straight peelers... sorry for this HUGE omission.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 4, 2017)

valgard said:


> I forgot to say I only like the straight peelers... sorry for this HUGE omission.



That's what everyone thinks... until they have used a _good_ U-peeler (or whatever you call the Rex and JKI one).

The JKI one really looks awesome by the way. Just like the Rex, with some added curve.
So when is JKI's European sales office finally opening?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 4, 2017)

If you can get one, have a simple Herder carbon one, it will last forever. Right side flat, left side convexed with an aggressive micro-bevel. Unless you're a left-handed of course.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 4, 2017)

For these Y peelers, exactly how does one go about sharpening the blade?


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 4, 2017)

I buy the Rex ones for 3 euro's a piece. I sharpen it by tossing the old one in the bin and getting a new one. But they last quite a while before they need replacing.


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 4, 2017)

foody518 said:


> For these Y peelers, exactly how does one go about sharpening the blade?



Wrap 240-400 gritsandpaper onto flat metal ( i use steel scraps or offcuts )lay it flat on the face of the blade , go back and forth until it forms a burr ,knock the burr of from the back side , repeat with balsa if you want


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2017)

Always a straight user until I found peeler nirvana with a Rosle Y. Think it was this forum that pushed me to try one.


----------



## Ivang (Feb 5, 2017)

Kuhn rikkon or victorinox y peeler


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 5, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Got the Y peeler with a JKI purchase last year, love it. I think the standard ~$10 stainless steel Y peelers are pretty decent



2nd that. A Y peeler with curved blade works best on most veggies, unless we're talking about HUGE veggies


----------



## paulraphael (Feb 6, 2017)

The Kuhn Rikon Y-peeler is very good (and practically free). But my favorite is a straight peeler made by Messermeister. For some reason it has slightly serrated teeth on the edge, but these are beside the point. I think the thing is marketed as a tomato peeler. It glides through everything and is so precise you can easily peel a peach with it and not harm the underlying flesh. I was so excited the first time I used it that I bought a bunch for friends.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 6, 2017)

chefcomesback said:


> Wrap 240-400 gritsandpaper onto flat metal ( i use steel scraps or offcuts )lay it flat on the face of the blade , go back and forth until it forms a burr ,knock the burr of from the back side , repeat with balsa if you want



The blade is curved and looks slightly concave on the peeling side, right? Don't have a good mental picture of how flat-backed abrasive is going to get good contact area


----------

